# PICS of my girl Rolli! Can u see it?



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

[attachment=0:22jpeg1r]Rolli.jpg[/attachment:22jpeg1r]


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

what do you think about her color? pinto?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute. 

Yes, she looks Algerian Chocolate Pinto, Snowflake too, I think.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

yes she has some white quills in there... she is such a doll


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Rolli is beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw look at her all splatted out :lol: 

So cute!


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there any way to tell age?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know how old she is, but she is gorgeous and looks quite at home!!!


----------

